# Remote Desktop Connection



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

How can I remote my office computer from home?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You will need Remote Desktop Connection running from both computers (Start>All Programs>Accessories). Once that is running, the full name of the other computer will need to be entered, and you may have to adjust a few other settings.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rio Pauline said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *How can I remote my office computer from home?*


*
You can do this readily...*

I spend about 7 hours daily using Team Viewer.
It is fast, secure, free & reliable.

Please read all about it in the links below.
I highly recommend it.
IMHO it is far superior to the inbuilt Windows product.

TeamViewer - Free Remote Control, Remote Access & Online Meetings

how to use Team Viewer - Google Search

TeamViewer Security

TeamViewer Support

TeamViewer Download


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

i use it but it needs a partner to give you the i.d. and password,.can it connect automatically?


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Yes. During setup you can put your own password so that you will be able to connect automatically.*


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot,.
I gonna give it a try!


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck!
Please let us know how you go.
Team ZigZag


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys for the replies, Teamviewer is a big help but some times it is a little bit slower.


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

Have you installed the team viewer VPN driver and video driver. They minimize the remote lag. Just be aware occasionally the video driver has "issues" with some systems.

There are other ways to make it faster on slower connections as well.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you were on the right path. Use rdp in windows, make sure your office machine is setup to accept rdp from any version and then have you or your office IT staff setup your router to accept and forward your rdp connection.


----------

